# Camel Trophy Adventure Replacement Strap.



## Red Army (May 4, 2009)

Hello informed watch folk.

My Camel Trophy ( "TOPCHRONO" circa 1995) has a very worn strap, and I need another. The original brown leather strap supplied with watch began to badly mark up, and look worn, even after only TWO of days use, way back in Oct. 1995 when I bought watch. You'd think a new ticker costing over 450 notes would come with a decent wrist wrapper, but not in this case it seems.

Quite frankly, it's a miracle the original strap has lasted this long (although I've been using several other time pieces over the years too), and I'm amazed Camels chosen manufacturer would sanction the use of such a bad quality watch accessory! To be fair though, the watch itself is still mint, keeps time perfecto, and hasn't missed a beat in 14yrs. Only required a 4 batteries (+ re-seals), 2 services and a bit of TLC......... Anyways up......., enough history.....

I need a strap for it, and rather than fit another s*&t leather dubberry (I know you can re-fit 'Camel' logo tag plate and buckle to 'rogue' replacements etc etc), I'm aware they supplied some Trophy Adventure Models with various coloured rubber or neoprene straps, which would be great, if I could find any!!

I've tried the usual web auctions etc etc, with nee luck.

Any ideas most welcome....

PS...... 18mm lug width....

Cheers..


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

Red Army said:


> Hello informed watch folk.
> 
> My Camel Trophy ( "TOPCHRONO" circa 1995) has a very worn strap, and I need another. The original brown leather strap supplied with watch began to badly mark up, and look worn, even after only TWO of days use, way back in Oct. 1995 when I bought watch. You'd think a new ticker costing over 450 notes would come with a decent wrist wrapper, but not in this case it seems.
> 
> ...


Hi there,

Glad to find another Camel Trophy watch owner on here, I have not had a problem with the straps so far.

Have you tried here?

http://ecart.time-repairs.com/camel-trophy-straps-31-c.asp

Best regards,

Defender.


----------



## Red Army (May 4, 2009)

Defender said:


> Red Army said:
> 
> 
> > Hello informed watch folk.
> ...


Wotcha DEFENDER....

Thanks for response.

I checked out 'ecart.time' a few weeks ago, and their leather options look OK (& canny value too @ Â£8 -Â£10) but I'm really after a synthetic replacement if at all possible. Evidently, one or two sites may soon be listing a limited range of "Camel Active" synthetic straps, but that would kind of detract from the "Trophy" purism as it were?? Still might consider them, although need to see their prices and styles etc first.

In the short term, I've fitted a 2 piece 'heavy duty nylon' (olive drab) military, swiftly supplied by RLT which is great (specially at ONLY Â£3........ YES...... JUST THREE ENGLISH SPONDO'S plus 95p shipping!!), and funnily enough, as each day currently ticks by, what with dodgy MPs expenses claims, and swine flu, and Shearer's VERY VERY dull grey suit, is growing on me at a serious rate of knotts. Praps green plastic straps are the future, eh fellow Cameler??

Thanks again for your suggested option though.

Much appreciated.......

Regards......


----------

